# New 3 Strikes Rule in the I/P Forum..



## flacaltenn

*The USMB Moderation Staff has revived the "Three Strikes Rule" in the Israel/Palestine Forum effective IMMEDIATELY.  

When a member has reached 3 infractions in IP (within a year's time) - THAT is Strike One. Each additional infraction from that point is another Strike. 

We have to do this somewhat differently than before. The new Forum set-up requires an Admin (IT) person to take people ON/OFF of Forum Bans. So the preliminary Strike 1 and 2 will be total bans from USMB. If you reach Strike 3 -- then we will make a request for a permanent forum ban from JUST the I/P Forum.

Strike 1 = 2 week ban from USMB. *
*Strike 2 = 1 month ban from USMB*
*Strike 3 = permanent ban from I/P Forum

After 3 strikes composed of any violation incurred in this forum -- the member will be "locked out" of the Israel/Palestine forum on USMB. The "ejected" may continue to participate as members in any other forum subject to the rules of the board.

We have been unable to get the participants to respect the unique topics of each thread. With new topics being typically derailed before the 3rd page. This makes it impossible to apply the Zone 2 rules fairly or consistently.

By the time our attention is given to a thread -- there may be 10 or 30 pages of the same old tired 100 year old battles and too many flames to clean the threads and revive them. As a result, many warnings NEVER went out and threads were either closed or the derailments ignored and Mod Messages posted. Always check the TOPIC before replying. Make sure you are in the SAME COUNTRY and SAME DECADE as the OP topic. 

We are unanimous about this decision and will be enforcing it fairly and equally.

If you don't already know it --- EVERY POST in a Zone 2 forum like this one must contain some relevance to the Title and Opening Post of the thread. And not just a token swipe at it. The rule is a brilliant way to recognize that we can't stop all the flaming and sniping. And all we are interested in -- is that you address the TOPIC every time before you hit reply. If you can't --- pick another topic. It's simple and it will improve the level of discussion immensely in any high tension forum.

We also require that older threads ONLY get bumped if the Member has NEW information or NEW insight about the topic. Bumping old abandoned topics JUST to continue a "protest" or repeat slogans is similar to spamming/graffiti, as is bumping them regularly without any replies.  

OPs will be be held to HIGHER STANDARDS of discussion. Because it's the topic THEY want to discuss. If you don't want YOUR threads closed and possibly be warned --- respect your OWN threads more than the folks that attempt to abuse them. 

REPORT THREAD ABUSE.  But be sure you sure you know the boundaries and the rules for Zone 2.

The goal here is to have discussions that ATTRACT new regular visitors. Threads that are innovative, informative, and realistic about life in the Holy Land.  This is NOT JUST a conflict forum. It's about daily life and occurrences in the neighborhoods. *


----------

